# hi



## fast but dim (Apr 23, 2008)

quck hi, just bought a renault traffic autosleeper, had a caravan for 4 yrs, been camping for 30?, will be wildcamping with wife and 5 yr old.


----------



## Trevor (Apr 23, 2008)

fast but dim said:


> quck hi, just bought a renault traffic autosleeper, had a caravan for 4 yrs, been camping for 30?, will be wildcamping with wife and 5 yr old.



Hi fast but dim, welcome to the site and good luck.


----------



## t&s (Apr 23, 2008)

welcome fast but dim enjoy this site i like the user name 
ime usualy dim but slower


----------



## Polly (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome to the mad house!!!!!!

no seriously WELCOME
The foruum where help and advise is given.
Where you will be made welcome.
Where views and opinions are given
Wild camping is explored
And lots more.
The only thing missing is the spell check


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 23, 2008)

hello good evening and welcome to the best site around


----------



## lenny (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome,Fastbutdim, not too fast I hope, watch out for them speed cams


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 23, 2008)

lenny said:


> Hi and welcome,Fastbutdim, not too fast I hope, watch out for them speed cams



easiestway to beat all but the 30 mph speed cams is buy a bedford cf like mine


----------



## sammclouis (Apr 23, 2008)

*hi & welcome to wildcamping....................*


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome aboard fast but dim


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Apr 24, 2008)

mandrake said:


> easiestway to beat all but the 30 mph speed cams is buy a bedford cf like mine



How does it go? You know you've got a Bedford CF when Policemen shake your hand as they give you a speeding ticket


----------



## sundown (Apr 24, 2008)

hi fast but dim 
welcome to the site hope you enjoy!


----------

